# All mountain board, TRS C2 BTX? Attack Banana?



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

Nerozor said:


> Yo!
> 
> Decided to get another board since the Skate Banana doesnt really do it for high speeding and such.
> I ride everything but mostly at high speeds and in the park, but also in the pow when there is any!
> ...


if u wanna go high speed dont blame the board u need some meat on your bones


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

I blame the board since its so wobbly at high speed 
My weight is pure muscles!


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

Nerozor said:


> I blame the board since its so wobbly at high speed
> My weight is pure muscles!


No such thing as muscle when your that weight hhahaha.

To stay on topic ive heard good things about the TRS. Wish i had the money for it


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Well Im not considered skinny at all so  Im an very active man who does alot of sports like motocross, skateboarding, swimming and such ^^

Which size would I need for the TRS?
I use 159W with my Skate Banana


----------



## armybpc1985 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm 195lbs, and if you want a board that you won't be able to out perform get the 2012 157 T. Rice HP Pro Blunt. I have that board, and it floats fine at my weight so you shouldn't have any problem with float for yours. If you want a board that you can hit big air with, bomb down steeps, and will eat any type of snow that you can throw at it then get this board. It's going to be a lot stiffer than your skate banana, but it's really stable at speed. It's going to run you around $700, but you said that money isn't a concern for you so go for it you won't regret it.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I vote Lib-tech skunk ape, cuz you are one. 

at least the 161 probably the 165, if you are the gorilla you say you are then a bigger board shouldn't be an issue, and it will be much more stable

what size are your feet?

if you need a wide board and aren't stuck on Lib:

Neversummer heritage or proto CTX-both wide

Ride Arcade UL or berzerker-both come in wides

K2 Slayblade_wide

Arbor Roundhouse RX

all those boards are made for haulin ass down the hill and hitting everything


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

They dont sell Never summer board where I live.
I can "only" choose between Lib tech, Ride, Nitro, Burton and the most commen brands basicly


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

thats still cool, the skunk ape is suposed to be pretty badass for big people.

The ride berzerker is a really cool board, super stable, floats in powder well, grips well, has a lot of pop. The Machete is more well rounded and kills the park as well.

The TRS doesnt come in wide so if your feet are bigger than size 11 you will have some issues


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

I have size 11 with 15 front -7 rear, then TRS would fit good or barely?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

it would be cutting it close, bring your boots to the shop to check it out, ask if they will mount some bindings. if you can it would be worth it to get a t-rice over the TRS, it is slightly wider and has better tech, either the HP or regular version would both be better for ya in the 161.5


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm 6'3" 180 lbs with size 11 boot and ride the T. Rice Pro HP 161.5. I friggin love it. I have yet to experience wobble at speed on that board. It's great with jumps, but I imagine not to good with rails (I don't ride 'em so can't tell for sure.) I looked at the TRS but it is definitely not wide enough if you want to carve a nasty line and really tilt the board on edge. T.rice is a nice mid-wide so it is perfect for my size 11s.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Interesting! Maby I should get that one instead!
However, I hope its not to stiff for rails as I like to have some fun on them sometimes.
How much stiffer is the T. Rice compared to TRS? Or even Attack Banana? 
I can always go down a size for less stiffness tho, as I ride a 159W Banana which is a nice length I think


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

slighlty stiffer than the trs and attack banana. i just wouldnt wat the TNT extruded base of the trs or attack banana


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Funny enough the T. Rice board is cheaper then the TRS 
Whats TnT extruded base?
I havent been looking so much in the snowboard marked for a few years


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

From what I understand, the TNT base isn't a run of the mill extruded base. It's some sort of a hybrid base that gives you more durability, yet still has the benefits of being easy to repair if damaged.

As someone was explaining to me, they aren't building $540 boards with shitty extruded bases. 

I wouldn't worry about the base.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

But is the T.Rice Pro HP board considered a board which is worth the price? or is more off a payoff duo its a T.rice board?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I say screw the HP version. I have the regular. I'd call it medium on the heaviness scale. Is the HP going to make the board that much lighter? Doubt it. And from people I have talked to about it, the pop isn't any different.

The regular Rice is actually $10 cheaper than the TRS.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

extruded bases are slower and damage easier but you dont have to wax them as much and they are easier to repair, sintered bases are faster and more durable but they are harder to repair and you need to wax before you go out every time. 

details on how they work Extruded vs. Sintered - Become an Ace of Base - The House Boardshop | How To Guides, Reviews, and Articles for The House Boardshop

i dont ride on non snow items often and i enjoy waxing my board myself (zen thing) so i like the extra speed gain from sintered bases.

The best place for extruded bases is jibbing and street, where the speed doesn't factor as much and you need to fill gouges all the time.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

But is the T.Rice Pro HP worth the price?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i have the banana magic, the basalt (HP) does make the board a bit lighter and more damp but about the same pop. 

I dont think you would notice if you didn't have it.

so no probably not


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Would TRS or a regular T.Rice C2 BTX board be a better option then?
Or is the HP just way awsm?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

if you dont care about spending the cash get the T-rice Pro C2BTX HP just for the sparkles and the lighter wieght. if you ant to save 150 bucks get the T-rice pro C2BTX. other than the HP they are the same board and probably better than the TRS


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok so Ive been in every store that sells Lib Tech and none off them had the T.Rice Pro HP board in size 161,5, only 157. Would that be to small? I currently ride the Banana at 159W so ye 
They had TRS, T.rice Pro and Attack Banana in a bigger size tho


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

go for the regular t.rice pro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5xHzrKjZ-w​


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Nerozor said:


> Well Im not considered skinny at all so  Im an very active man who does alot of sports like motocross, skateboarding, swimming and such ^^


No disrespect, but 180 @ 6'4" is skinny. But I know what you mean. you are lean.

...........and skinny 

dont fight it bro. Just embrace what you are.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> go for the regular t.rice pro
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5xHzrKjZ-w​


Which size should I go for?
157 or 161.5?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

161.5

thats what travis rides and he is smaller than you. 

im 5'10 160 and i ride a 157 banana magic


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> 161.5
> 
> thats what travis rides and he is smaller than you.
> 
> im 5'10 160 and i ride a 157 banana magic


But should I go even further 2 164.5 If I can find one?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

nah 161.5should do ya pretty good in the park and on the slopes and in trees and stuff


----------

